# Grub2 - bootet das System nicht

## lorschy

Hi Leute,

musste mein System mal wieder neu machen , habe mich wie immer an die Installations Anleitung gehalten.

Soweit sogut, leider ist die nichtmehr so ganz aktuell , da das emerge grub nun standartmaessig grub2 installaiert.

Aber auch das war eigentlich kein problem, habe mich an ein weiteres gentoo tutorial gehalten und konnte 

die Installation erfolgreich beenden + grub installieren.

Leider bootet das System nicht.

Grup kommt hoch und bietet mir auch mein(e) kernel an, aber nach der Auswahl passiert garnichts mehr.

Es steht dann lediglich der Name des kernels links oben und der rest vom screen ist schwarz und nothing.

Ich habe mal ein pic gemacht von den erweiterten Optionen, vielleicht erkennt ja jmd von euch direkt was der fehler ist.

http://imgur.com/O786l3z

----------

## boospy

Hier mal mein Eintrag:

```
6a' {

   load_video

   insmod gzio

   insmod part_gpt

   insmod part_gpt

   insmod diskfilter

   insmod mdraid1x

   insmod ext2

   set root='mduuid/390f45bec921c7280ff83118586c640a'

   if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint='mduuid/390f45bec921c7280ff83118586c640a'  1d16e372-9622-4fd0-9161-bea93431de42

   else

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 1d16e372-9622-4fd0-9161-bea93431de42

   fi

   echo   'Linux x86_64-3.12.13-gentoo wird geladen …'

   linux   /kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.12.13-gentoo root=UUID=0c74bf04-9090-44b9-a870-2769a6d5406a ro domdadm real_init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd

   echo   'Initiale Ramdisk wird geladen …'

   initrd   /initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.12.13-gentoo

}

```

domdadm ist nur für Raid, und das real_init ist für systemd. Versuchs doch mal mit der UUID, ist eh viel besser, da diese immer eindeutig ist.

----------

## l3u

Meiner ist noch etwas minimalistischer (nicht automatisch generiert):

```
menuentry "Gentoo" {

        root=hd0,1

        linux /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda3

}
```

----------

## Christian99

nach der fehlerbeschreibung hätte ich spontan gesagt, dass es eher am kernel liegt und nicht an grub. wenn der name vom kernel angezeigt wird scheint ja grub das richtig zu finden, aber danach geht was schief. nur mein Meinung

----------

## lorschy

Hi, erstmal danke fuer die Antworten , ich habe den Eintrag ja nicht selbst gemacht, das kam von Grub.

Was mich wundert ist dass ueberhaupt keine Meldung mehr kommt, es bleibt einfach schwarz.

Wie soll man da irgendwas debuggen koennen ?

Das Problem hat sich jetzt aber eh geloest, da ich grub2 + mein bootlayout veraendert habe .

Leider kommt das System immer noch nicht hoch.

Habe mich an http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/GRUB2 gehalten und die BIOS/MBR or BIOS/GPT Methode gewaehlt.

Wenn ich das System nun boote kommt nichteinmal mehr grub hoch, es bleibt einfach komplett schwarz.... 

Ich werde spaeter nochmal einen Kernel mit genkernel bauen - dann sollte es ja ausgeschlossen sein das 

es am Kernel liegt.

----------

## lorschy

Wie im letzten Post geschrieben habe ich mich an http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/GRUB2 und die BIOS/GPT Methode gehalten.

Ich habe jetzt auch nochmal mit genkernel einen Kernel gebaut.

Aktuell sieht es aber so aus, dass ich nichteinmal mehr den Grub2 Screen zu gesicht bekomme.

Hier mal das Layout der Platte:

```
GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 0.8.8

Partition table scan:

  MBR: protective

  BSD: not present

  APM: not present

  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with protective MBR; using GPT.

Command (? for help): p

Disk /dev/sdb: 3907029168 sectors, 1.8 TiB

Logical sector size: 512 bytes

Disk identifier (GUID): C17CC69D-548A-4177-8B30-D324A4D36F19

Partition table holds up to 128 entries

First usable sector is 34, last usable sector is 3907029134

Partitions will be aligned on 2048-sector boundaries

Total free space is 1808846956 sectors (862.5 GiB)

Number  Start (sector)    End (sector)  Size       Code  Name

   1            2048            8192   3.0 MiB     EF02  gptbios

   2           10240         1034239   500.0 MiB   8300  Linux filesystem

   3        16844800      2113996799   1000.0 GiB  8300  Linux filesystem

Command (? for help): q
```

Und die komplette grub.cfg :

```

#

# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE

#

# It is automatically generated by grub2-mkconfig using templates

# from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub

#

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then

  load_env

fi

if [ "${next_entry}" ] ; then

   set default="${next_entry}"

   set next_entry=

   save_env next_entry

   set boot_once=true

else

   set default="0"

fi

if [ x"${feature_menuentry_id}" = xy ]; then

  menuentry_id_option="--id"

else

  menuentry_id_option=""

fi

export menuentry_id_option

if [ "${prev_saved_entry}" ]; then

  set saved_entry="${prev_saved_entry}"

  save_env saved_entry

  set prev_saved_entry=

  save_env prev_saved_entry

  set boot_once=true

fi

function savedefault {

  if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then

    saved_entry="${chosen}"

    save_env saved_entry

  fi

}

function load_video {

  if [ x$feature_all_video_module = xy ]; then

    insmod all_video

  else

    insmod efi_gop

    insmod efi_uga

    insmod ieee1275_fb

    insmod vbe

    insmod vga

    insmod video_bochs

    insmod video_cirrus

  fi

}

if [ x$feature_default_font_path = xy ] ; then

   font=unicode

else

insmod part_gpt

insmod ext2

set root='hd1,gpt3'

if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd1,gpt3 --hint-efi=hd1,gpt3 --hint-baremetal=ahci1,gpt3  0d20e6a1-499e-4cf3-9d3c-953ee94fdf38

else

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 0d20e6a1-499e-4cf3-9d3c-953ee94fdf38

fi

    font="/usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2"

fi

if loadfont $font ; then

  set gfxmode=auto

  load_video

  insmod gfxterm

  set locale_dir=$prefix/locale

  set lang=de_DE

  insmod gettext

fi

terminal_output gfxterm

if sleep --interruptible 0 ; then

  set timeout=10

fi

### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-simple-0d20e6a1-499e-4cf3-9d3c-953ee94fdf38' {

   load_video

   set gfxpayload=keep

   insmod gzio

   insmod part_gpt

   insmod ext2

   set root='hd1,gpt2'

   if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd1,gpt2 --hint-efi=hd1,gpt2 --hint-baremetal=ahci1,gpt2  a2767eee-820e-4536-a4ca-aef6b5e073a7

   else

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root a2767eee-820e-4536-a4ca-aef6b5e073a7

   fi

   echo   'Loading Linux 3.12.13-gentoo ...'

   linux   /vmlinuz-3.12.13-gentoo root=UUID=0d20e6a1-499e-4cf3-9d3c-953ee94fdf38 ro  

   echo   'Loading initial ramdisk ...'

   initrd   /initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.12.13-gentoo

}

submenu 'Advanced options for Gentoo GNU/Linux' $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-advanced-0d20e6a1-499e-4cf3-9d3c-953ee94fdf38' {

   menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, with Linux 3.12.13-gentoo' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.12.13-gentoo-advanced-0d20e6a1-499e-4cf3-9d3c-953ee94fdf38' {

      load_video

      set gfxpayload=keep

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_gpt

      insmod ext2

      set root='hd1,gpt2'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd1,gpt2 --hint-efi=hd1,gpt2 --hint-baremetal=ahci1,gpt2  a2767eee-820e-4536-a4ca-aef6b5e073a7

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root a2767eee-820e-4536-a4ca-aef6b5e073a7

      fi

      echo   'Loading Linux 3.12.13-gentoo ...'

      linux   /vmlinuz-3.12.13-gentoo root=UUID=0d20e6a1-499e-4cf3-9d3c-953ee94fdf38 ro  

      echo   'Loading initial ramdisk ...'

      initrd   /initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.12.13-gentoo

   }

   menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, with Linux 3.12.13-gentoo (recovery mode)' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.12.13-gentoo-recovery-0d20e6a1-499e-4cf3-9d3c-953ee94fdf38' {

      load_video

      set gfxpayload=keep

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_gpt

      insmod ext2

      set root='hd1,gpt2'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd1,gpt2 --hint-efi=hd1,gpt2 --hint-baremetal=ahci1,gpt2  a2767eee-820e-4536-a4ca-aef6b5e073a7

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root a2767eee-820e-4536-a4ca-aef6b5e073a7

      fi

      echo   'Loading Linux 3.12.13-gentoo ...'

      linux   /vmlinuz-3.12.13-gentoo root=UUID=0d20e6a1-499e-4cf3-9d3c-953ee94fdf38 ro single 

      echo   'Loading initial ramdisk ...'

      initrd   /initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.12.13-gentoo

   }

}

### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### END /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the

# menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change

# the 'exec tail' line above.

menuentry "Windows 7 BIOS / MBR" {

   insmod part_msdos

   insmod ntldr

   insmod ntfs

   ntldr (hd0,msdos1)/bootmgr

}

menuentry "Gentoo Linux 3.12.13" {

   root=hd1,3

   linux /boot/vmlinuz-3.12.13-gentoo

}

### END /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###

if [ -f  ${config_directory}/custom.cfg ]; then

  source ${config_directory}/custom.cfg

elif [ -z "${config_directory}" -a -f  $prefix/custom.cfg ]; then

  source $prefix/custom.cfg;

fi

### END /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###

```

Ich muss sagen mir ist es mittlerweile egal ob das booten via UEFI oder nicht erfolgt, hauptsache das System kommt hoch.

Ich habe schon viel zu viel Zeit daran verschwendet.

Denkt ihr es waere vielleicht sinnvoll wieder, wie im installation guide beschrieben, auf das alte layout zu gehen und dort nochmal grub2 "ganz normal" in

den MBR von /dev/sdb zu installierten, da kam wenigstens Grub hoch , und dann von dort aus weitermachen ?

Wenn das System aktuell startet dann versucht es zuerst auf das CDRom zuzugreiffen, und von doort zu booten.

Dannach probiert es die Festplatten durch, wobei ich im Bios die Reihenfolge so definiert habe, dass zuerst die Platte welche unter 

Linux als /dev/sdb haengt versucht wird, und dannach /dev/sda-

Auf /dev/sda befindet sich eine Windows 7 Installation, die dann ganz normal hoch kommt. /dev/sda ist eine SSD - aber das sollte ja egal sein.

Ich habe das Asus z87-a , evt. hat ja jmd von euch damit auch schon mal probleme bei der Installation von einem Linux bekommen.

Bin schon fast so weit einfach mal ein anderes linux zu nehmen und zu installieren um zu sehen ob das denn direkt funktionieren wuerde, aber eigentlich moechte ich 

das Problem verstehen und beheben.

Vielen Dank schonmal an alle die das hier alles lesen und mir dann noch antworten.

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Hi,

warum benutzt du anstatt grub2 nicht einfach grub? Ich hatte mit grub2 bis jetzt in Kombination mit Gentoo auch nur Probleme gehabt. Egal ob auf der Platte installiert oder in einer Virtualbox. Grub läuft bei mir ohne Probleme und lässt sich ganz einfach konfigurieren - > siehe Gentoo-Handbuch.

Installieren kannst du es dir ganz einfach per: 

```
emerge grub:0 
```

Ich hoffe, dir hilft das weiter bei deinem Problem?

----------

## l3u

Ich hab alle meine Systeme auf GRUB2 umgestellt, und alles läuft wunderbar. Müsste man doch in Griff kriegen?

Ich hab mich an

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/GRUB2_Migration und

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/GRUB2_Quick_Start

orientiert.

Der letzte Rechner, den ich aufgesetzt habe, hat auch diesen UEFI-Kram auf dem Mainboard, aber auch da hat es geklappt … ich hab aber keine UEFI-Partition (oder was das auch immer sein/bringen soll …), sondern GRUB2 „ganz normal“ in den MBR der Festplatte geschrieben.

----------

